# Garcon Point Bridge sheepies



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Just started fishing this are a couple months ago from my small boat....got a couple nice reds including a slot so far -- some flounder in the general flats area - Wondering if anyone has a current (11/15/16) report on sheephead yet at the bridge itself ? Anyone fish for sheephead here ? I KNOW it holds 'em  ty for any current info. I live in Navarre and the sheeps are just now starting to show up around beach bridge and pier. :rockon:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Quality fish to be had around Garcon....not sure on sheeps, rarely ever specifically target them.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

TY Jason !!!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes I've caught sheeps off the deeper pilings working from north to south towards the bumpers. I can't remember the time of year but I believe in the fall. Of course, they can be thick on 3 mb. It's best to scrape the pilings to try to get the. In a feeding frenzy. Good luck


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

December is when Im able to target in good numbers the bridges I 10 and garcon


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

*TY for your feedback !*

Fishmaster and Chaps ... ty for your info !! This will be the first season I try the scrape pilings thing....everyone says this is the true ticket for masses of sheepshead... Encouraging news about the sheepies, and yes...December/January seem to be the times when they are grouped up most...I'm gonna skip the ghost shrimp on my GCP bridge outings, unless I don't get what I want...then it's back to my goto lol !!
Myself and my friend are going to do the Gulf Breeze sheepshead tourny (10.00 entry and just a lil fun thing) from the Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle store. Navarre produces well for me when they are thick with 7-8 pounders very common. It's all sight fishing by the pilings and ghost shrimp for me at the pier, but now gonna do some scraping at the Navarre beach causeway bridge and see how that goes !! TY again folks and have a great turkey weekend. Don't forget to cut the heads off the turkeys before cooking !! ROTFL :thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I like using fiddler crabs for sheeps


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Hey nice red, quick question. How are you hooking the ghost shrimp? I got a bunch this past spring and the sheepshead tore them up but I kept missing the hookup. I always have good luck with fidlers and regular live shrimp. But the ghost shrimp are easy to find and are free, so I would like to use them more often.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

TY  I hook them just behind the head and once again thru the mid tail area....yes, they are hard to keep on and not for casting lol !! I've seen a guy using thread (sewing type) to wrap around them to help keep 'em on, but it's too much hassle for me  It works good tho...
Small pinfish size strong hook, about 12" 14# flouro leader and 14# flouro line. Sink the ghost shrimp next to piling....slowly reel upward (VERY slowly) using egg weight size to match current ( usually 1-2 oz) above leader and swivel attachment --- when there is resistance felt on line as I am reeling I pull up slowly with rod and fish on !!!
When fishing piers I have to be mindfull of my line...it tends to get scraped on the pilings and I have lost like 4 in a row before from breakoffs before I realized the fraying that was going on !! lol
Maybe TMI here, but that is how I use the ghosties


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Not to much, very good info. I kept trying to hook them through the last segment before the tail and it was a no go. I will give it another shot though. Thank-you.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

I have caught a ton of them out there at GPB along with some huge black drum. I take a live shrimp, hook it through the tail and just drop it straight down, right next to a piling and....hold on because they will usually eat it on the way down. I rig up with braided line, a heavy flourocarbon leader, and a beefy rod to pull them away from the pilings or they will cut you off on the rocks (mostly the black drum, not the sheepies). The best pilings are the ones near the main channel. Good luck. AP


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

HoooooYahhh !!! Great info and ty very much....My boat is small with a 6.5 motor for bays/sound and such....I'm in Dallas till after Thanks Giving with family....Me and my partner will be at that GPB giving it a shot for sheeps in December. I live across from Navarre pier and beach off 98 and spend a lot of fishing time at pier and sound and east bay..GPB is now a spot for us.. TY again !!!


----------

